# Dreading this upcoming semester!



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

I have one semester left before I graduate and it's going to be my hardest.With 18 credits and a full time job, it's imperative that I don't have any absenses. Especially in my small seminars were attendence is crucial. I think that's a lot of pressure on the IBS student. Does anyone else worry the same way, knowing you have to be there, but knowing the limits of your body?


----------



## scottpoole (Jan 12, 2002)

I understand. I have the same problem. I did have like 15 hours and a job and it was such a pain. I do not think of it as being a problem, that just made the problem worse. I was glad at the end of each day knowing that I overcame that obstacle. That made me stronger day by day.Scott


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

I totally know what you mean! (At least you are almost finished... I still have a ways to go!) The start of a semester is always tough you don't know your teachers and their expectations and so on... plus I work 3 days a week which just makes things a million times harder! I find that I stress about going to work WAY more then I stress about going to school though. (except if there is a midterm/final/test/ or presentation!) - Star


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i totally know how you feel. i took 18 hours last semester and i've been an RA for the past two years. i have all of these stupid mandatory meetings that i have to sit through and i actually had to bring my hall directors information on IBS from my doc to get them to excuse me from a staff camping trip and to give me an excuse to leave meetings for bathroom trips. argh. i'm only taking 15 hours this semester so i'm feeling a bit better about the semester. this should be my last semester but i just added a new major. ick.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

wow jesse congrats to you i don't understand how you go full time and work full time??







I only go 12 hours and haven't gotten a job yet and I find just those hours so hard to go to sometimes I wish I could hold down a full time job and go to class how do you do this? and with ibs??? please if you have any tips! i start tomorrow very nervous about it i think something will go wrong or the people in my class will make me nervous







good luck to you and me!


----------



## JJ33 (Jan 13, 2002)

I'm a senior in college now and I've had IBS since I was 13. I was terrified my first year of college and because of that I hardly went out. As time went on I became severely depressed and finally I told some of my close friends. I was amazed at how helpful everyone was and how other people also had similar problems. I never would have known until I opened up to then. Since then it has gotten so much better. I am lactose intolerant so I take the lactaid pills, and I stopped eating red meat and learned what trigger foods to stay away from. I still have problems sometimes with dealing with this disorder but have learned to cope with it. It is possible to get better. Another thing that helped me was a drug called Lomitil. It's an anti-diarrhea and I took it whenever I was sick or thought I would get sick. Over time I took less and less but it still is a security blanket. My stomach is not perfect, but I feel so much better. It doesn't have to be so bad, and I think this forum is wonderful for people who do have it. I wish you all success. Life doesn't have to be so hard. And always remember, you may think you're alone sometimes, but just as we try to hide it from people, they hide it too.Best of luck.


----------



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

Kitty,  Good luck with your classes. I find that sucking on peppermints help calm my nervousness and abdominal pain during class. The first few days will always be a bit stressful, everything is new-even for people without IBS. Just breathe, concentrate on your studies, and eventually you'll make it through.


----------



## punk_homer (Jan 17, 2002)

Hey Girl! I totally know what you mean about worrying about work and graduating. I am in a similar situation and will be graduating from the University of Teesside this summer. I've got to think about getting a job and I'm worried that my stomach probs will affect me too much. Before starting my third year i was thinking of deferring for the year coz i felt soo bad. Fortunately I can do most of my work at home and only have to go into Uni twice a week. Have you spoken to your tutors abt your illness. Mine were very understanding. Have a chat to them and hopefully they'll understand if you can't make it in all the time. All the Best!!


----------



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

i know how you feel, i started to cry. i stopped attending my classes since my ibs started. i used to work like 25 hrs a week but as the ibs progressed it got reduced to 10 hrs. i produce alot of gas everyday but it only when i'm away from home. the people at work hate me because of this. i get depressed because no one likes me at school. my mom thinks i'm making this up in my head. i shouldn't worry about the gas.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Gasprob, I get those embarassing gas probs too sometimes, I tried everything and the only thing that helps me in this tea called Ginger Aid, I swear by it. If I feel gassy before I go out I drink 1 cup and it really helps. I don't know if you have tried this but I thought I might share what has helped me! Good luck


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

i joined the working-student club on Monday. Found a job in a school store for 15 hours a week. Add that to my 18 credits(6 classes) and I have no free time on my hands. I have been only working a week and already starting to feel the stress on my body. dmitry


----------



## Aeeda (Nov 27, 2001)

I'm dealing with the same thing. We have small classes and attendence is very important. My parents wanted me to take a year off and try to find a cure. I said, "No way!" I'm determined to go on with my life (at least for now.) What I've decided is this. When I feel that my attendence in a particular class is getting close to the limit, I tell the instructer about my IBS. If they take it well -- good. If they say, "Stop making up excuses. You have to be in class to pass," I just end the conversation knowing I did my best and stop worrying about it. If they choose to fail me, I'll go to summer school. (So far, that has never happened, but with this in mind I am much more confident.) Just keep in mind that your teachers have only as much power over you as you give them. The worst thing they can do to you is fail you. Most of the time if you tell them about your condition, they'll be understanding. If they are not, however, don't kiss their asses! It won't make them change their mind anyway, and it'll make you feel better if you don't.


----------

